# Acer Predator XB271HU - IPS -Kaufempfehlung?



## myLoooo (13. Juni 2016)

Moin,

ich würde gerne erfahren ob zu diesen Modell einige Information bzgl.  Backlight Bleeding oder gar Pixelfehler gibt. In Moment spiele ich mit einen Asus 144Hz 24 Monitor und würde gerne auf den 1440p 165hz G-Sync Hype Train aufsteigen .

Ich spiele gerne CS:GO und würde gerne andere Spiele in der Auflösung - als Grafikkarte würde in den nächsten Wochen 1070 oder 1080 in Frage kommen.
Gibt es schon Leute die diesen Monitor empfehlen können?


----------



## TheRev90 (13. Juni 2016)

Servus,

jap den kann ich dir empfehlen! Hab weder Backlight Bleeding noch Pixelfehler. 

WQHD ist auf 27" auch sehr angenehm zum zocken oder zum arbeiten und Multitasking macht ebenso eine gute Figur auf dem Monitor.


----------



## myLoooo (13. Juni 2016)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> jap den kann ich dir empfehlen! Hab weder Backlight Bleeding noch Pixelfehler.
> 
> WQHD ist auf 27" auch sehr angenehm zum zocken oder zum arbeiten und Multitasking macht ebenso eine gute Figur auf dem Monitor.



Kannst du mir verraten - wie tief dein Schreibtisch ist ? Ich habe noch einen 60cm tiefen - würde gerne auf einen 90cm umbauen wollen.


----------



## TheRev90 (13. Juni 2016)

80 cm Schreibtischtiefe, weniger würde ich für 27" nicht nehmen, da für mein Empfinden bei einem geringeren Abstand der Monitor schlicht zu groß ist um alles klar im Blick zu haben. 

Im zurückgelehnten Schreibtischstuhl sind es vom Auge zum Monitor 1 m Abstand.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Juni 2016)

Kein BLB gibts nicht schon garnicht von Acer.

Versuch dein Glück mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen hab 2Stück von denen gehabt da kommt ein de Kotze 1te Pixelfehler der 2te Staub und BLB bei allen 2total mist vorallem de rechte ecke das sind mit muss 15cm Pissfleck und mit Pech wirds noch mehr beim längeren betrieb oder mit Glück auch weniger.


----------



## Lockeye (14. Juni 2016)

Hab meinen seit einem Monat und bin zufrieden, leichtes BLB in der rechten unteren Ecke, sonst ist alles optimal.


----------



## Der Schalker (14. Juni 2016)

Ich bekomme meinen bis Samstag. Dann kann ich testen und berichten...


----------



## JK-911 (15. Juni 2016)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen XB271HU und XB270HU ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Juni 2016)

165Hz neues Gehäuse,kein Glossy schnulli.


----------



## myLoooo (15. Juni 2016)

So hab das Gerät da - hab es für 450 Euro geschossen. Was haltet ihr von dem Backlight Bleeding oder IPS Glow? im Normalen betrieb fällt es kaum auf xD 

Bilder sind beri Helligkeit 100 des Bildschirm und ISO 100 gemacht,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Juni 2016)

Wo gibts den denne für 450€ gebraucht oder neu?

Hmm BLB ist immer schwer zu sagen stört es dich abends?
Wenn ja dann weg wenn nein dann behalten.

Würde den aber kräftig auf Staub und Pixelfehler untersuchen mitn Eizo test^^


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Glow sieht man erst von der Seite , den hat sogar mein Handy.
Für mich wäre es zuviel BLB, aber du musst ja damit klar kommen.


----------



## myLoooo (15. Juni 2016)

Abends sollte ich nochmal machen - leider ist das Foto ungünstig da die Sonne noch reflektiert.

450 Euro B-Ware bei cyberport


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Selbst mein VA hat BLB, allerdings sieht der ganz anders aus als bei IPS und ist bei weitem nicht so auffällig.
Mich stört dieses goldgelbe Leuchten doch ziemlich stark, ist halt sehr subjektiv.
Gibt auch Leute die finden blau beleuchte Tastaturen gut.


----------



## myLoooo (15. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Selbst mein VA hat BLB, allerdings sieht der ganz anders aus als bei IPS und ist bei weitem nicht so auffällig.
> Mich stört dieses goldgelbe Leuchten doch ziemlich stark, ist halt sehr subjektiv.
> Gibt auch Leute die finden blau beleuchte Tastaturen gut.



Das ist wohl wahr - aber leider ist mir ein Pixelfehler oder Staubkorn aufgefallen - das Ding geht wieder zurück. Schade - 1440p IPS G-Sync kann ich mir wohl abschmieren - welches TN-Panel in WHQHD ist gut - der Dell?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Da würde ich eher den Asus nehmen.
Aber wenn du zufrieden bist, wieso lässt du den nicht tauschen?


----------



## myLoooo (15. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher den Asus nehmen.
> Aber wenn du zufrieden bist, wieso lässt du den nicht tauschen?



Ich frage Cyberport erstmal - für den Preis bekomme ich kein besseren  WElchen Asus meinst du denn?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Den PG278Q.
War mit dem zufrieden.
Lass doch direkt von Acer tauschen, die sollten doch nen Vor-Ort-Austausch haben.


----------



## JK-911 (15. Juni 2016)

Das wäre nicht verkehrt, B-Ware kaufen und dann von Acer auf A-Ware tauschen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Naja, meist kriegst du auch keinen neuen, sondern nen refurbished.
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass das schlecht ist.


----------



## Lockeye (16. Juni 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach völlig im Rahmen, ist aber immer eine persönliche Empfindung.


----------



## myLoooo (16. Juni 2016)

Acer macht nichts - keine Garantie der Reparatur - IPS Glow und Backlight Bleeding scheinen normal zu sein , sagen die im Acer Support.

Gerät geht wieder zurück.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Juni 2016)

???
Neuer Versuch beim Support neues Glück.
Ist immer nen anderer dranne sag hast auch Staubkorn und fertig wenn se dann immer noch nicht wollen haben se Pech ist schon traurig von Acer die müssen doch am besten wissen was se damit fürn Schund abgeliefert haben und könnten sich mal bemühen um ihre kunden das halbwegs zu fixen.

Klar ist ein gewisser Glow und BLB normal aber bei dem Acer ist es unnormal viel.


----------



## myLoooo (19. Juni 2016)

Habe mir für 29 Euro jetzt den Vor-Ort Service gekauft - und der Monitor soll nun repariert werden,.


----------



## myLoooo (29. Juni 2016)

So der Acer Service hat bisher nichts gemacht - und der Monitor soll nun doch eingeschickt werden. Ich bin massiv enttäuscht und das Produkt geht jetzzt wieder rum Händler zurück. Wie sieht der Service von Asus gibt es da ein Vor-Ort Tausch ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2016)

Ja gibt es, funktioniert teilweise auch gut.
Musst halt immer am Ball bleiben.


----------



## myLoooo (29. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, funktioniert teilweise auch gut.
> Musst halt immer am Ball bleiben.



Acer hat mir ein Austauschgerät vorgeschlagen und bestätigt - dann nicht eingehalten. Sehr bitter der Support - am Ende nur die Reparatur über 5 Tage angeboten obwohl ich darauf bestanden habe - da ich dieses Gerät ungerne immer versenden möchte.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2016)

Du hast doch den vor Ort Service bezahlt, dann sollen die das auch einhalten.
Klingt sehr unschön.


----------



## myLoooo (29. Juni 2016)

Hmm.. muss mir ein anders Gerät suchen :/


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juni 2016)

What?
Schreib da ne saftige Mail hin.
Wo gibts sowas?
Hast für was bezahlt was Acer nicht ausüben möchte oder wie?


Na da wär bei mir schon holliday.


----------



## myLoooo (30. Juni 2016)

Ich bin am Telefon abgegangen wie ein ArschLoch.

Mir würde nur die Reparatur 7 Tage und den Preis für den Premium Service zurückerstattet.

Ich wollte ein Austausch sowie die Acer Garantie das wirbt.


----------



## myLoooo (30. Juni 2016)

Ips Modell gibt es nur Acer und Asus


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Und den Eizo FS2735.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und den Eizo FS2735.



Ich habe noch eine GTX 980 Ti - da würde ich gerne das Feature G-Sync gerne mit nehmen.


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juli 2016)

Den *BenQ XL2730Z*

kann ich nur mit 144 Hz benutzen?! Alternativen habe ich leider kaum der Dell 27xx hat auch Probleme :/


----------



## Fabian1987 (2. Juli 2016)

Ein bisschen OT.. aber hat jmd schon erfahrung mit dem XB271HUA gemacht?

Model


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (6. Juli 2016)

Kauf dir nen Asus Rog Swift PG278Q und gut ist.

Werde mir den auch holen. Mein Kollege hat den und da gibt's kein BLB und keine Pixelfehler.
GSync und 144Hz was willste mehr.
Wer spart kauft 2mal.


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juli 2016)

BENQ 2730 Und der 2430T sind im Angebot - welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Persönlich würde ich den 24 nehmen.

274 (24 )und 399 Euro (27)


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

Den 27".
Kostet nicht soviel mehr, bietet dir aber 2" mehr, ne höhere Auflösung und das modernere Panel.


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juli 2016)

Bei dem Preis- egal auf Gsync


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den PG278Q.
> War mit dem zufrieden.
> Lass doch direkt von Acer tauschen, die sollten doch nen Vor-Ort-Austausch haben.



Hallo,

Vorort Tauschservice.....
Bekommt man dann ein Gebraucht RMA Gerät. oder ein neues?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> So der Acer Service hat bisher nichts gemacht - und der Monitor soll nun doch eingeschickt werden. Ich bin massiv enttäuscht und das Produkt geht jetzzt wieder rum Händler zurück. Wie sieht der Service von Asus gibt es da ein Vor-Ort Tausch ?



Genau das selbe Gedöns wie bei ASUS. Ich wollte mir auch den selben Monitor wie Du kaufen,
aber wenn ich das wieder sehe mit Service und Fehlersuche die ich als Kunde machen soll.
Igitt. Sage ich da nur......


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir erstmal den XL2730Z bestellt - mal sehen.


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

Hat der nicht Free Sync?


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juli 2016)

Ja aber für 399 Euro findest du kein GSYNC Monitor


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

Habe ja zwei RMA mit Kaufrückabwicklung hinter mir.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe wollte ich mir ja auch einen ACER holen.
Wie ich aber gelesen habe wie es Dir mit dem Support ergangen ist,
und das sie einem Gebrauchtgeräte bei einer RMA schicken,
ist das für mich auch hinfällig.
Am besten behalte ich meinen alten 24 er von Samsung, 
der schon 7 Jahre seinen Dienst tut.
Ich sehe im Moment keine Alternative, außer vielleicht den DELL mit 25 Zoll.
Oder ich muss Radikal auf Freesync umsteigen......
Wollte mir allerdings eine schöne 1080 er kaufen.......


----------



## myLoooo (12. Juli 2016)

Muss es ein Synchronisation sein? Ich habe mir den 2730 bestellt.


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

Yep, der AOC -AGON AG 27 271 QG ist eine Alternative..........................................


----------



## Nikmido (12. Juli 2016)

Erstmals die Tests für den abwarten.


----------



## Sabbelbrabbl (12. Juli 2016)

Huhu,

bekomme den XB271HU am Donnerstag von Caseking. Ich bin gespannt wie ich auf IPS-Glow etc. reagiere und ob dies ein Grund für mich ist den Bildschirm wieder zurückzuschicken. 
Ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen machen können, da der Acer GD245HQ bisher mein einziger PC-Bildschirm war. Großes Upgrade also. 
Werde am Abend dieses Datums berichten wie es ausgegangen ist und ob man ihn dennoch empfehlen kann.

Wenn Ende Juli ein gescheiter Bildschirm rauskommt (bezweifel ich für diesen Preis), dann geht der Acer halt wieder zurück.

PS: Wie schaut die Sache rechtlich aus ? Kann man von Acer keinen neuen Bildschirm, ohne Fehler einklagen ? Ansonsten halt auf Gebraucht-Preis ein Vergleich machen, da es halt ein Mangel ist. Und wenn der Mangel überall so vorhanden ist, kann es doch nicht als 'Neu' verkauft werden !?
Vielleicht ist hier ja zufällig jemand Anwalt... -_-


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

Monitorroulette .
Wenn man einen ohne Macken findet, 
kann man sich glücklich schätzen......


----------



## myLoooo (13. Juli 2016)

Der BenQ ist nun aufgebaut - die Verarbeitung ist wirklich klasse. Aber das TN-Panel ist nicht wirklich Brüll3r.

Habe nun den ganzen Tag an den Settings verbracht - man muss ja fairerweise sagen das hier ein  FS2434 neben steht.

Ich glaube ich muss weiter Panel Lotterie spielen.

Wer den 2730Z gerne haben möchte- kann sich melden.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

Wie hast du ihn eingestellt und mit welchem Profil?
Btw, ein FS2434 hat jetzt auch nicht besten Farben.


----------



## myLoooo (13. Juli 2016)

Der Unterschied ist aber für eine Laien zu erkennen. Meine Freundin empfand das FS2434 als homogener.

Habe mich nach BenQ XL2730Z Review - TFT Central gerichtet


----------



## Sabbelbrabbl (14. Juli 2016)

Habe ihn mir von Caseking geholt und er ist halt einfach gut. Ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren.

Die Leute müssen echt Pech gehabt haben, dass sie nur solch komische Dinger abbekommen haben. Es ist mein erster IPS und sehe darin aktuell absolut keine Nachteile gegenüber einem TN Panel. 
Kein für mich sichtbares ips glow, blb, noch Pixelfehler oder irgendein Staub unter der Haube. 

Klare Kaufempfehlung! 
Man braucht auch kein Kalibrator. Es gibt genügend Profile mit den mal auch glücklich wird und perfekt passen.


----------

